# Gravel with eco as prime layer....



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

My wife really loves our small, rounded gravel purchased from meijer.(number and brand escape me) I have been able to maintain plants, but not to desired sizes and with limited growth. I have started more regular liquid ferts, flourish excel and flourish with AQ products PLANTABBS. This helps, but we just ordered our first 55 gal and I want to set up this tank with a better substrate for rooted plants. I was thinking 1" eco complete with 1-2 inches reg gravel. I am open to any recomendations. Thanks for your help


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You may hear otherwise from others, but you can be perfectly successful with that plain gravel if you fertilize well. Many of the plants I sent you were grown in a mixture of Flourite, plain gravel and sand. Need help with your fertilizing?


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

I think I may. I have been researching setting up a new 55 gal so extensively, I have not had time to research fertilization. I like the natural covered gravel and I have grown sagitaria and vals without any fertilization for many months. But it is the other plants that only did mediocre without ferts. If you think a good fert regiment would make up for using plain gravel, then I would rather go with plain gravel. I already have enough seasoned for a 55 gal. Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with Cavan on this one. If your ferts and CO2 are all in order, you can grow plants well in plain old gravel. You might need to occasionally put a root tab in, but you might do that in any substrate.


----------

